# 24" strip on a 30" tank?



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a Current Satellite 24" 1x65W CF strip light for a 20L I'm planning on setting up in a couple months. I'm pretty sure that the stock mounting legs won't fit a 20L, so does anyone have any ideas of how I can mount this on top of my tank? It would be cool to suspend it, but I'm not sure if I'd be brave enough to drill into the fixture.

Another thing would be to get an AH Supply 55W bright kit and making my own hood for it. If I do decide to go with the kit, just out of curiosity, can it work with a 65W bulb?

Thanks


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

you know that they make 30" fixtures, right? 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You will have dark corners with a 24" fixture.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah, but i found a 24" fixture on ebay for 39 bucks....so...i want it. lol


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I bought a dual satelite on Ebay that is 24in for my 30 in tank for it was only $50. Bulbs are 1 x 65 watt Dual Daylight 6700K/10,000K square pin and 1 x 65 watt Dual Actinic 460nm/420nm square pin. I used the legs to rest on the edges of the hood. The bulbs did nothing for the plants. To replace the bulb would have cost me $30. 

Before you buy find out the cost of replacing the bulbs and what type of bulbs they are. My favorite bulbs are hagen life-glo2 and Zoo Med Reef.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a 24" 2x65w coralife pc fixture on my 37g. That tank was 30" wide and 23" tall. I had no issues with dark corners, more then likely because it was so tall. When the plants in the corner got taller though they would get out of the light a little. I just had mine on a glass top. Worked great and looked good too.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Hilde said:


> I bought a dual satelite on Ebay that is 24in for my 30 in tank for it was only $50. Bulbs are 1 x 65 watt Dual Daylight 6700K/10,000K square pin and 1 x 65 watt Dual Actinic 460nm/420nm square pin. I used the legs to rest on the edges of the hood. The bulbs did nothing for the plants. To replace the bulb would have cost me $30.
> 
> Before you buy find out the cost of replacing the bulbs and what type of bulbs they are. My favorite bulbs are hagen life-glo2 and Zoo Med Reef.


I got the 30" model off ebay, too. I replaced the actinic and I had awesome growth, I had to trim every week or I'd have a jungle! It's on my dad's tank now, and I miss staring at a planted tank when I'm home in my new apt, so I'm setting up a new one! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

oldpunk78 said:


> you know that they make 30" fixtures, right?
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight




i believe this fixture uses a bulb that is roughly 24", so there will some areas with very low par values. they just don't make 30" bulbs, at least in the us, afaik.

a 20l though, is relatively shallow, so you could afford to raise the fixture a couple of inches. you'll get better spread.

the ahs 55w ballast (workhorse 3) has a maximum rating of 64w. i suppose you could ask kim if it's safe to use it with a 65w bulb, or if he can give you a higher rated ballast. btw, ahs uses straight pin lamp connectors.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I was also thinking that since the 30" and the 24" models use the same bulb, then it wouldn't really matter?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

milesm said:


> . they just don't make 30" bulbs, at least in the us, afaik.


Ahh..but they do, in a T-5 fixture. I own 3 of them. The bulbs and the fixture are 30". They run much cooler than PC's, and the bulbs don't have to be changed.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Ahh..but they do, in a T-5 fixture. I own 3 of them. The bulbs and the fixture are 30". They run much cooler than PC's, and the bulbs don't have to be changed.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


learn something new every day. they should run cooler than pc because they are no, not ho.

i guess what you mean by "the bulbs don't have to be changed", is that you don't have to swap an actinic for a fw bulb, not that the bulbs last forever :hihi:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ she just meant that you can run the t-5 bulbs until they burn out. the don't drop-off(as much) like power compacts do.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, I meant most pc fixtures come with an actinic. This is meant for fw and comes with a colormax bulb. The new ones are really nice, they bring out the reds. The 6700K daylight is good. When you replace, you can consider using 10K's, that's what I use..along with the pink-colormax plant bulb. They do also last much longer, over twice as long as PC's. I think the color overall is easier on the eyes too, not so harsh. They use less wattage, another advantage.:wink:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> They use less wattage, another advantage.:wink:


I have noticed that too. When my electric bill went $100 over the budget plan I was on I took the Pc light off the tank. I saw the electric bill decline the next month. I am trying to sell it in the area now and no 1 wants it. Found I was wrong about the light being at fault for electric bill rising.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

hmmm maybe I'll get a 36" 2x39W T5HO strip light, to avoid any dark corners, then.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

For me the current usa light fixture fans were to loud. 

Are you planning on hanging it above the tank? 

Here is some info about light distance from the tank by Hoppy-
For every inch light distance from substrate increased there is a intensity reduced 15%. This is only good when the distance between the light and the substrate is more than 10 inches or so. As you get still closer to the bulb the inverse square relationship changes to more like a direct relationship to distance. And, the more bulbs you have above the tank, the sooner it becomes a direct relationship.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

dooboogoo said:


> Another thing would be to get an AH Supply 55W bright kit and making my own hood for it. If I do decide to go with the kit, just out of curiosity, can it work with a 65W bulb?


Probably won't work. If the bulb was slightly under 55watts it would work.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

The fans never bothered me. If I got the 24" 1x65W fixture, I would definitely hang it a little higher, maybe 6in above the top? I think I'll still be in the "high-light" category.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

If you don't already own it, I don't necessarily see the point. If you would rather have it on top of your tank, instead of suspending it, you obviously save time and probably money going with a 30 in. Even suspened, I would just go bigger for a few bucks.

That said, my coarlife 30 in fixtures are about 28.5 inches I would guess. So even the housing doesn't cover tank, they have these metal pieces that make them fit but they should be longer, even if it doesn't do anything, it would look better. 

At the end of the day, I think it looks off too. If you make a hood, it will look fine. If you suspend them, they may look too small, they would for my taste.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

dooboogoo said:


> If I got the 24" 1x65W fixture, I would definitely hang it a little higher, maybe 6in above the top?


So then it is going to be an open top? 

I have a 24'' over a 30 in tank and I notice that the front is darker. Thus thinking of getting a clear cover and suspending the light?


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, i'm planning an open top.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hilde said:


> I have noticed that too. When my electric bill went $100 over the budget plan I was on I took the Pc light off the tank. I saw the electric bill decline the next month. I am trying to sell it in the area now and no 1 wants it.


I don't see how a 130 watt fixture could possibly have that much impact on your electric bill. Do the math: 130 watts turned on for 10 hours per day, 30 days in a month = 39 kilowatt hours

Electricity costs something like 5-10 cents per kilowatt hour.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

If you get an Aqualight made for a 30" aquarium, you may want to try Coralife's adjustable (flip-up) legs. They are very good, but you will end up with an open top aquarium unless you make a custom (glass, acrylic, etc ) top. You can see from the bottom picture that they mount on the left and right sides of the aquarium.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa..._legs?&query=legs&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I had a pair of those on my 10 gal a few years ago. Pretty sweet legs.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Those are cool,do they work good?


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah, if you have an aqualight, you should totally give them a try.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks! Wow..4,000 posts for me..:icon_mrgr


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats!:biggrin:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

FSM said:


> I don't see how a 130 watt fixture could possibly have that much impact on your electric bill. Do the math: 130 watts turned on for 10 hours per day, 30 days in a month = 39 kilowatt hours


Thanks for the info. That reminds me that I also had a tap dripping hot water. Perhaps it was that instead of the lights. It wasn't doing much for my plants anyways. 

I just found a dual T5HO light system 30 in at aquaguy that cost $70. With shipping cos of $10 for total $80. If I knew what I know now I would have gotten this light.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

That is the fixture I have, you can find it at a better price. I think I paid like $65 shipped.


----------



## slash311 (Aug 27, 2009)

They make Nova Extreme 30' T5's, too (so it will actually fit). In fact, I just ordered one.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, but the bulbs in it are short, not 30".


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

So...if a 24" and a 30" fixture use exactly the same bulbs, meaning length and wattage, would they light the same area equally?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The bulbs in the current nova extreme fixtures are 24 wt{both the 24" and the 30" fixture}.
The Coralife 30" fixture are 18 wt bulbs. 
The Coralife 24" fixture are 14 wt bulbs.
When I had my current nova 24" fixture on my 20 long, I had dark corners. I have it over a 15 gallon standard now, and it lights it perfect.
On my 20L I now use 2X 30" Coralife fixtures.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> On my 20L I now use 2X 30" Coralife fixtures.


Is this tank where you have those lights on?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

FSM said:


> That is the fixture I have, you can find it at a better price. I think I paid like $65 shipped.


I was reading that the life span of T5 fixtures is not as long as the fixtures for the T8s. I know what you read is not always true and the info didn't specify a brand. Any ways how long have you had this unit?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

7-8 months.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> On my 20L I now use 2X 30" Coralife fixtures.


Now the 20L is 30in long. My tank is 30in long, thus that may work for my aquarium. Where did you buy it? At Big Als they only have the 24 in and 36in.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

They do have the 30", that's where I got mine....
there are just out of stock..call and they can probably tell you when they will come in
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hilde said:


> bump


What's your question?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> What's your question?


I just accidentally repeated myself and the ability to remove reply is gone.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> What's your question?


My question is..how are you?:icon_smil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> My question is..how are you?:icon_smil


Great! How are you?

Hey- you need to check out my Bolivia journal updates; one of my teammates sent me his pics and he got some great ones, especially of birds. There was a nice pair of little green parrots (white cheeked parrotlet or something like that?) at one of the hotels where we stayed, too- I thought of you. :biggrin:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey I am going wonderful.I hope you enjoyed your trip! I will look for the thread.:icon_smil


----------

